# On the flats!



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

With near perfect conditions forcast, I decided to hit one of my favorite stretches of shoreline in UGB monday morn. Water was way low and still going out. There was no active bait and things did'nt look to promising at first. I was thinking about pulling out and trying elsewhere, when something left a huge swirl behind my corky. Well now, maybe this deserves more investigation! Sure enough, i started hitting them a few minutes later. Ended up with 5 trout 16-24", between 8-10am. The 24 was a real solid fish that proly weighed at least 5lb. Last fish of the day was a nice 21 that rocketed out of the water and then went tailwalking/headshaking all over the place. Have'nt had one put on a show like that for awhile! All fish came on either corky original or maniac mullet. Fantastic morning on the water.


----------

